# Ktec kitchen mill electric grain grinder?



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I found this Ktec kitchen grain mill on a swap board for $70. Here's the description: "For the bread enthusiasts...
The Kitchen Mill Electric Grain Grinder
for wheat berries, spelt, corn, rice, oats, beans, and other grains
Holds 10-15 cups of flour"
We have one of those small hand crank grain mills and were wanting a bigger, faster, better one that's a few hundred bucks but it's not been high on our priority list. Anyone have any experience with these mills?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have looked and could not find the information online, but I believe that is the grinder that the LDS Home Storage Centers have a sample of onsite for a recommended grinder. They do not sell them, but they carry information about where to buy them. I could not find a price, but if I remember at all correctly, I thought they were $120 or more new.

So, if that is the grinder they are recommending, it has a good recommendation from them as an organization. Either that, or one of their members has done a real good sales job and is profiting!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome! I think I'll get it & get that checked off our list! Thanks Weedy! The ones I found online were $200-300, so I think it's a pretty good deal.


----------

